# Archers Journal



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Nada ?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe something within; 
.
The trouble is, book keeping is fun to start with and repetitious stuff bogs it down. I kept records for a few years. I have score averages that still hold to what places and wins at club 3Ds today. Within I had bow performance noted - 270 fps did this, 282 fps did this, 295 fps did this. I have bow changes (models) that reflect placing and winning and the other way (gloom, despair). Arrows are noted, CX300s, CX300 Selects, CX200 Selects - weights; 380, 375, 324, 318, 314. Basically, after 4 years, all was for naught. If anything, bows specs stands out, measurements and velocity.
Most all 3Ds were 40 targets. 30 and 50 target events were scaled up or down to equate a 40 target event.
Average number of 3Ds shot per year, 23.

Accuracy was never really a issue. Sight setting was and is. A difference of sight setting, manner of sighting proved no real change, but all came 3D, not paper target shooting. Learn where your arrow hits to your pin and you're good to go. I stacked my pin to where I wanted my arrow to hit. Later, I shot dead on. Scores have not improved that I can see.

For a while I kept records of hits on specific targets, but then the same target was never the same distance and then it might down or up hill.

Run & Gun shooting; Basically all 10 rings are behind the shoulder slant. Observation; We'd Run & Gun 40 targets in 2 hours and shoot placing and winning scores. And then 4 ^&%*&# hours to shoot 20 targets at ASA ProAm. 4 ^&%*# hours to shoot 30 targets at the last State Qualifier.

I have a records for indoors for a couple years. Local indoor range stuff, league. 7 week league; Bow Hunter, fixed sights. Shot high overall 7 weeks in a row. Average; 97.86% - 293.6 points on the NFAA 5 spot. Velocity, 282 fps. Arrow weight, 318 grs. Draw weight, 60 pounds. Draw length, 29" (shooting off the string). Release, single caliper Scott Mongoose.

Practice was a variation of shooting up close out to 50 yards. Goal, always to hit X so many times to finish out - distance varied day to day. Practice was at least 2 hours everyday, except when competing. Warm up sessions at a 3D were put aside when found scores stayed the same or better. Hey, if you didn't bring it with you, you're not going find it on the practice range burning yourself out. Again, 3D...


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> Maybe something within;
> .
> The trouble is, book keeping is fun to start with and repetitious stuff bogs it down.
> ...



All of archery is a bit repetitious ! :wink:
I started keeping journals about 2 years ago , starting last indoor season I got a bit more religious about it , I shot , I filled out a performance journal - All positives and goals 
I also kept "loose " notes and a separate journal of things to work on - 
The journals have helped me grow as a archer with out a doubt I assume there will come a time when I will no longer need any thing other than a score pad and performance journal -


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Much of what I do at work is keep records & archery is what I do to get away from work

However, I do keep a notebook of each practice that lists:
-where 
-which bow, 
-which arrow
-which release 
-If I shot a scoring round and what it was
-and the main thing is what I'm doing right and wrong. 

This usually takes about 5 to 10 lines in a small note book. I use the moleskine books that GRIV showed me several years ago.

Beyond that, I don't want to do much more writing.
Allen


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Other things to maybe watch:

Time of day
Temperature/ heat index
Amount of sleep you had
Attitude/feeling before you shoot
Caffeine or alcohol before or during shooting
Start and stop times 
Time spent to shoot a complete game
Pin/dot/scope. How much lens (#X)


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Mahly said:


> Other things to maybe watch:
> 
> Time of day
> Temperature/ heat index
> ...


Would that be liters and gallons answer or just a yes or no answer? I have noticed I hit high rt after a pint of moonshine.

Lesson learned, set sight accordingly.
Blue X


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Guess liters would be better than gallons. I think after a gallon of moonshine, I'm liable to shoot myself while cleaning my bow LOL!


----------



## Macros (May 23, 2009)

Mine is 

Date reference number
Where Time indoor/outdoor & temp
Objective:
Condition:
Num Arrows: Light: Equip(sep page) video Log (Yes/no)
What I Learned (W.I.L.)
bullet points



Review 
How I felt about it 


Goal
e.g. I will win an Olympic gold medal


I would highly recommend you pick up a book called "With Winning In Mind" . It goes into detail about how to structure a Journal. Author is a Olympic champion in rifle shooting (Lanny Basham) and mentions archery in the book too. Either way its an invaluable tool that should not be ignored by anybody that is serious bout competing.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

With "With Winning In Mind", I also wanted to come up with the perfect performance journal page, but I didn't want to have a separate equipment log, too much trouble to keep up with> I think there needs to be a spot on the page where you can thumb through quick, maybe bottom outside corner where you keep track of sight adjustment, rest changes, string change, etc... on the day that it is done so there is no cross-referencing of performance and equip maint/adj.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The journal should have fire proof pages... The written words I would have used for today's 3D would have burned up the whole thing or at the least have the journal smoldering enough to set off the smoke detectors. Yep. Glitch gone, shooting straighter than I have all year and I couldn't judge yardage to save my life. Neither could some others and having a worse day than me....


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

dua lam pa said:


> Hey kids I would like to put together a "shooters journal " daily training log , competition self assessment , equipment check list , etc ...
> Ill post it on a self publishing web site as well as make it available for a down load -
> Need Beta !
> What are some things that should be included ?
> ...


Great idea, this is what I am looking for.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

jakeeib said:


> Great idea, this is what I am looking for.


Please throw some ideas out there


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

A page for all bow specs

A page for your goal and how you plan on getting there. Include what you are going to do to improve your daily life to free up your mind. 

A page for daily scores and notes. You need keep a running total of your average at all times. And in the notes a place for what your weakest link was that day. 

A page for your variable and constant learning objectives for each day. Variable, will be your weakness from the previous day, constants, will be things that are always worked on like letting down etc. 

A page for all bow changes and reasons, with dates.

Blue X


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Blue X said:


> A page for all bow specs
> 
> A page for your goal and how you plan on getting there. Include what you are going to do to improve your daily life to free up your mind.
> 
> ...


Moon shine consuptio

a. night before shooting 
b. between ends
c. between ends when shooting badly 
d. after the shoot


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I also track diet. Timing, and quality is more important to your shooting game than people realize. Eventually some pro will say same thing, and scores through out amateur archery will go up 10-20%. For instance if one took the time right before shooting spots to get a truly solid 30g protein and 50g carbs, I bet at least a third of those looking for those last couple X's will find them.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Marksman35 said:


> I also track diet. Timing, and quality is more important to your shooting game than people realize. Eventually some pro will say same thing, and scores through out amateur archery will go up 10-20%. For instance if one took the time right before shooting spots to get a truly solid 30g protein and 50g carbs, I bet at least a third of those looking for those last couple X's will find them.


fill us in a bit , my ears are on good buddy - make a good thread


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Marksman35 said:


> I also track diet. Timing, and quality is more important to your shooting game than people realize. Eventually some pro will say same thing, and scores through out amateur archery will go up 10-20%. For instance if one took the time right before shooting spots to get a truly solid 30g protein and 50g carbs, I bet at least a third of those looking for those last couple X's will find them.


Use to shoot Trap and a lot. Watching weight, diet, was a concern for some. Attack of the range was done with a "fit" breakfast to start the day. Winter shooting was out for some, coats, jackets - no changing of gun fit. I had a coat cut out at the shoulder and across to the center zipper (no "crunch" at the neck). Like shooting my bow, I used the same foot wear I used when practicing Trap. Yeah, comfortable shoes and then switching to cowboys boots to compete in ain't the thing to do....


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

dua lam pa said:


> fill us in a bit , my ears are on good buddy - make a good thread


Really nothing more than common sense type diet. I think most people under estimate how much wear and tear you do on you shoulders and back, when shooting a lot. And the majority of people out there are "over fed-under nourished" Meaning they eat more calories than they need given their activity level, BUT do not give their bodies what it needs to repair itself and function. So despite having more calories than they need, the body still tells you your hungry, because it needs the right amounts of quality protein, carbs and etc. If your body cannot use the calories it puts it in fat, just case of emergency. After a breakfast of bacon, a lunch of a burger n fries, what do you think you body does with the extra 300g of starchy carbs and 100g of fat that pizza or something similar you have for dinner? Into fat. BUT you are hungry still, because you need around 100g-200g of protein, and you only got 50g. The example is not a 100% accurate, but illustrates the idea. However, if you eat say a half dozen eggs for breakfast, something equally as lean for lunch, and to keep it simple, another half dozen eggs for dinner, you would function three times better, and feel better. And if you have a good shooting session in between one of your meals, and quick 20-40g of protein and 20-40g of quality carbs, would help those last dozen or shots, and preserve your muscles and etc. Think of this, there's people all over the world that work a lot more physically taxing job, and have equally tough hobbies, that don't blow out their shoulders. There no reason for people to blow out their shoulders shooting 80+lbs bows, for example. People don't think like eating like an athlete, and neglect the protein and etc that the body needs to repair that repeated stress. Back when England made it mandatory for the men of the community to shoot every Sunday, people didn't complain of shoulders blowing out, yet they shot war bows 100+lbs. 

Bottom line; Archers are athletes that tax their upper bodies significantly and repeatedly. Eat like an athlete, and take care of your body.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

There is lots of good suggestions here. The one thing that I see missing is this; a good performance journal should have a section to detail exactly what (one) skill I worked on today and what I learned, what I need to repeat to improve that one skill. 

This is a great topic. I'm really interested to hear more from Marksman about diet.......be a good topic.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Diet is something I have never looked into and know nothing about. Im on the see it and eat it if I can get the woman to cook it diet. Im sure it would help but I dont see a lot of people in compound archery that look like they follow any diet. Me personally I used to look like Patrick Swayze, Now I look like a Ethiopian with a Magnum PI mustache and a small beer belly. I guess i could use a little diet and exercise plan information. 

Blue X


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Diet just isn't watching weight. A "fit" breakfast should fire up the "engine," but not over rev it and last til lunch. Going down hill, losing strength, while in the course of competing, a small chocolate bar (Hershey) can give a boost. Sweet drinks avoid. Water is probably best. I was to understand the Gator Aid type drinks are said to be broken down with water ( 50/50), difference of replenishing fluids and getting a sugar boost.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Marksman35 said:


> Really nothing more than common sense type diet. I think most people under estimate how much wear and tear you do on you shoulders and back, when shooting a lot. And the majority of people out there are "over fed-under nourished" Meaning they eat more calories than they need given their activity level, BUT do not give their bodies what it needs to repair itself and function. So despite having more calories than they need, the body still tells you your hungry, because it needs the right amounts of quality protein, carbs and etc. If your body cannot use the calories it puts it in fat, just case of emergency. After a breakfast of bacon, a lunch of a burger n fries, what do you think you body does with the extra 300g of starchy carbs and 100g of fat that pizza or something similar you have for dinner? Into fat. BUT you are hungry still, because you need around 100g-200g of protein, and you only got 50g. The example is not a 100% accurate, but illustrates the idea. However, if you eat say a half dozen eggs for breakfast, something equally as lean for lunch, and to keep it simple, another half dozen eggs for dinner, you would function three times better, and feel better. And if you have a good shooting session in between one of your meals, and quick 20-40g of protein and 20-40g of quality carbs, would help those last dozen or shots, and preserve your muscles and etc. Think of this, there's people all over the world that work a lot more physically taxing job, and have equally tough hobbies, that don't blow out their shoulders. There no reason for people to blow out their shoulders shooting 80+lbs bows, for example. People don't think like eating like an athlete, and neglect the protein and etc that the body needs to repair that repeated stress. Back when England made it mandatory for the men of the community to shoot every Sunday, people didn't complain of shoulders blowing out, yet they shot war bows 100+lbs.
> 
> Bottom line; Archers are athletes that tax their upper bodies significantly and repeatedly. Eat like an athlete, and take care of your body.


MUSIC TO MY EARS!!!

As a marathoner, I've taken to really tracking my diet closely. I've cleaned up my diet completely, and have seen the benefits. I'm shooting better now than I ever have and have considered the diet change may be a factor in it. 

Oh and AMEN to eating a lot of eggs. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Diet just isn't watching weight. A "fit" breakfast should fire up the "engine," but not over rev it and last til lunch. Going down hill, losing strength, while in the course of competing, a small chocolate bar (Hershey) can give a boost. Sweet drinks avoid. Water is probably best. I was to understand the Gator Aid type drinks are said to be broken down with water ( 50/50), difference of replenishing fluids and getting a sugar boost.


Gatorade and candy is a complete waste, IMO. It's just going to pump you full of sugar and make you think you're hungry 15mins later when the insulin rush hits you. Marksman is spot on with his recommendation of a good mix of protein and carbs, however I'd argue that fat would be better for archery. Something along the lines of almonds would be perfect to snack on during a shoot. 

Without knowing what blue x is eating, I'd lay great odds that his diet is skewed heavily towards carbs and little protein (based on the Ethiopian with a beer gut analogy). I'd highly suggest logging everything you eat in myfitnesspal.com to get an idea of where your macros are at (fat/carbs/protein). Everyone's going to be a bit different,but a solid start would be to eat 40% fat/30% carbs/30% protein and tweak from there. 

Eliminate as many processed garbage as you can (chips, breads, etc) and replace with whole foods (meat protein, leafy veggies, fruits - especially berries). This would put you well ahead of the typical American diet and would do wonders for your body.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ned250 said:


> Gatorade and candy is a complete waste, IMO. It's just going to pump you full of sugar and make you think you're hungry 15mins later when the insulin rush hits you. Marksman is spot on with his recommendation of a good mix of protein and carbs, however I'd argue that fat would be better for archery. Something along the lines of almonds would be perfect to snack on during a shoot.
> 
> Without knowing what blue x is eating, I'd lay great odds that his diet is skewed heavily towards carbs and little protein (based on the Ethiopian with a beer gut analogy). I'd highly suggest logging everything you eat in myfitnesspal.com to get an idea of where your macros are at (fat/carbs/protein). Everyone's going to be a bit different,but a solid start would be to eat 40% fat/30% carbs/30% protein and tweak from there.
> 
> Eliminate as many processed garbage as you can (chips, breads, etc) and replace with whole foods (meat protein, leafy veggies, fruits - especially berries). This would put you well ahead of the typical American diet and would do wonders for your body.


Speaking of competing and eating. There's nothing overly strenuous about archery events...no 100 yard dash between targets, long hours, yes. You eat what you normally eat - don't upset your system thing.

As in anything, don't over indulge. Diabetic, I have literature of what I can eat and how much and you'd be surprised what's on list that's okay to eat. Chocolate is good for you, but you don't just chow down on the stuff. I prefer dark semi sweet, the tiny bars, throw in your mouth size. Just enough to perk me up, but not give me a sugar rush.
Water, said is to drink lots of it. I have to disagree. You drink what you need to keep you hydrated.

Got the muchies during a event, chew on a carrot or apple, not a power bar. As Ned noted, fruits. Fruits can charge your battery. Sugar filled, yes, but natural sugar, different than man made sugar.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you do change anything....anything at all on your setup write it down, peep height, a few twists here or there, if you creep tuned, torque tuned, center shot, arrows anything.....that way if what you did do doesn't work you can revert back to what was working better. For some time I kept a log of what I was shooting etc scores arrow shafts fletch details etc, but I quit writing in it. I bring home all my targets that I shoot a scoring round on and analyze the group patterns. I need to get back to filling out my shooting log book daily. Diet and caffeine levels, and if you smoke or chew or use nicotine of any kind did you and if so did you do it while shooting before shooting etc. I personally chew and am trying to quit, but I always dip when I shoot though I'm told I'll shoot better if I don't....I personally don't feel my heart beat ever unless I'm riding my road bike or I'm hunting and about to take a big tom turkey or a deer....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, caffeine and smoking. Those who drink coffee on the guzzle side can get the grouchies and headaches if cut off - Usually the morning fix will suffice. Smoking, by laboratory testing, gives you the shakes. That is so much BS. If you're used to it you don't shake. Coming off smoking, yeah, you can get the shakes. If starting up smoking, yes, you can be less steady... The tests had people sticking straws through a hole. Camera focused on the straw show a non-smoker stick the straw straight in. The subject then smoked a cigarette - how many was not revealed. Trying to stick the straw in the hole again and the straw shook quite a bit. Smoking is not too far off drinking beer. First timers can get tipsy on one or two cans of beer. Those drinking for a long time may drink a six pack before it's felt.... I often challenge my doctor when he gets on his soap box about quitting smoking. Me; "Doc, you ever hear of that song...something about 2 out 3 ain't bad?" He said, Yes and I gave; "Well, I don't drink and I don't beat my wife. Which one you want me to trade off?"


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

dua lam pa said:


> Hey kids I would like to put together a "shooters journal " daily training log , competition self assessment , equipment check list , etc ...
> Ill post it on a self publishing web site as well as make it available for a down load


Any progress on this? I'm in the habit of writing things down in a notebook but wanting to take it to the computer because I can type a lot faster and more accurately than I can write. I'm anxious to see your final product before I do. 

Thanks!


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> Any progress on this? I'm in the habit of writing things down in a notebook but wanting to take it to the computer because I can type a lot faster and more accurately than I can write. I'm anxious to see your final product before I do.
> 
> Thanks!


Its not the top of my list - but all I really need to do at this point is create the actual files - Im trying to source someone to print " custom journals " on a one off bascis as well - 
I have found one but the price was 100 bucks for the first custom page and 25 for each after ( set up fees )which is bananas - 
I broke a lot of things down to simplify things and also makes it a bit more personal inthe end while saving space 
I will also make a pdf file avaliable - However as much as I like apps and the computer I find this type of journal works better for myself hand writting , scribbling , sketching etc .. using a pencil ( I tote mine around at times and pencil does not run when it gets wet )
That said can probally find a kid to take my info and turn it into an app for a 100 bucks -


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Any progress on this? I'm in the habit of writing things down in a notebook but wanting to take it to the computer because I can type a lot faster and more accurately than I can write. I'm anxious to see your final product before I do.
> 
> Thanks!


Thing is, unless you carry a tablet or a laptop or something of the sort with you it doesn't do much good and god forbid it gets erased or comp/tablet dies from virus etc. Paper is generally safe as long as its not in the rain or fire. I thoroughly agree though, writing with a pen sucks.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

dua lam pa,

How's this coming along? 

I'd just like to offer a suggestion. I recently (because of getting two new bows within a week) started journaling very specifically again. Something that I added to my pages just in the last week that has been really helpful; I added a "to do" list with regard to equipment, and a "what I am working on tomorrow" section to the journal. 

Adding these two sections have really helped me, why? Because when you are shooting you often forget the little things you were going to adjust, then the next day you get on the line and say "dang, I forgot to put that half turn left in the lancher" so.......you just shoot it that way, and on, and on, an on. Also, by putting the "what I am working on tomorrow" (mentally) section. I do this so while it's fresh in your mind you don't forget. 

Last thing, as I read through some of these suggestions something I saw that I do differently than some; When writing down how things went today I never, ever, ever, ever, confess bad shots if I have them. I might write something like; shot 60 shots, 59 of which were outstanding, I am improving at (insert subject of the one breakdown) to insure that tomorrow I will be 60/60.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nvbowfisher (May 13, 2013)

I am a firm believer in shooting logs. I started keeping logs when i shot on a jr olympic rifle team. I kept a logevery day i shot and days i didnt shoot before competitions.
Since i got into archery i kept using my same log from the shooting team. Here is what is on the sheets i use

Date, time, range
Indoor/outdoor
Weather conditions (no matter if your indoor or outdoor because it has effects on your mood)
How you feel that day
Last day you worked out and what you did for workout
What you ate that day (breakfast, lunch, dinner)
Practice/match
Format of shoot (900 round, 3D, 5 spot ect.)
How many warm-up shots
Goal for the day
Goal for the month
Long term goals
Score for day
How you felt at end of day
Something to work on and resolution 

I also keep a seperate page with problems i have ran into and how i overcame them.

I know its alot to log but it helps out alot when you get into a rut and try to find a way out of it

Hope this helps some


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

nvbowfisher said:


> I am a firm believer in shooting logs. I started keeping logs when i shot on a jr olympic rifle team. I kept a logevery day i shot and days i didnt shoot before competitions.
> Since i got into archery i kept using my same log from the shooting team. Here is what is on the sheets i use
> 
> Date, time, range
> ...


it does , thanks


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

If you come up with a finished product let me know as i am interested. I know I read in Lanny's book as well as a few others that keeping a log is a great idea. I've just never found a good book or for that matter looked for one in which to write the stuff down. I am thinking it would be nice to also have some different tabs to write down different notes. What did I learn today, what didn't work and what did. I guess i could just purchase some tabs to stick on the sides of the pages. I just need to get out and find a good log book.


----------

